# What is a reasonable price for a Kam-Act?



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

I have two Martin Kam-Act in good condition which I purchase about 1.5 years ago at ebay.

I am thinking of selling one to make space for my new bows. 

What would be a reasonable price to ask?

NPK
[email protected]


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## npk (Mar 3, 2003)

*ttt*

ttt


----------

